# Fuengirola / los Boliches area



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi,

If anyone lives in this area please get in contact with me.

I am hoping for some information on living in this area.

I am eliminating area's to live and these are currently area's that look okay on the face of it but would like to hear from people who live in these areas. 

Many thanks

Ken


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

what do you want to know? My f-i-l lives there and we are not far


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

donz said:


> what do you want to know? My f-i-l lives there and we are not far


Hi Donz,

Thanks for the reply.

1. What is it like to live in this area. I imagine it to be a high tourist area even though it seems quiet now. What is it like in July / August? 

2. Do you have any contacts for renting property in this area?

3. Any recommendations for International Schools and Spanish schools in this area?

4. Some of the places I have visited I do seem to be sold in the area, what are the positives and negatives? 

Sorry to grill you.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

1. What is it like to live in this area. I imagine it to be a high tourist area even though it seems quiet now. What is it like in July / August? 

Yes it is a high tourist area but not quite in the same way as maybe Torremolinos or Benalmadena - not quite as 'cheap' and you find the more mature person or family will holiday in these areas IMO. Boliches is a favourite for those lucky enough to retire to holiday in or live in.

2. Do you have any contacts for renting property in this area? Sorry afraid not

3. Any recommendations for International Schools and Spanish schools in this area? I have no children so no apologies

4. Some of the places I have visited I do seem to be sold in the area, what are the positives and negatives?

I would suggest you have a look back at some other threads - there have been a lot lately about positive and negatives in general. I like Fuengi - though I am not a town person and so I live on the side of a mountain! I would much rather live in the Fuengi area or inland than some of the other coastal 'towns' such as Benal, Torremolinos, etc etc. Many people opt for a coastal town so they can get by without learning much Spanish (or at least to be able to live until they can speak some) but for me it just always feels like you're in a tourist trap. Yes it helps because when you need a service you can mostly find someone that will speak English in a shop who you can pay to help you out but really depends on your perspective and your plans. I know one chap in particular that has been here 30 years and doesn't know a single sentence of Spanish,


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I find the area a bit of a jumble, its neither one thing or the other. The town/area a bit further east, Torreblanca is a bit nicer IMO!? There is an international school nearby, St Anthonys, which I personally wouldnt recommend, but there is the train link to "The British College" and "Sunnyview", which are good!!

Jo xxx


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Have to admit have a soft spot for Fuengirola.We bought our first house there nearly 18years ago and you could drive from Los Boliches to Benalmadena and it really was a nice drive before the mass building.At the end of the day if you don't speak Spanish you have to find a comfort zone to be happy.Don't know if you intend buying a property but in my honest opinion you'll get far more for your money Inland than you will on the coast.I know when we first came the wife took Spanish lessons.One she was interested and Two it was a way of socialising and Three she was bloody good but sadly even with speaking Spanish whatever store or shop you went into nine times out of ten somebody would speak to you in English so we took the decision to sell our house ans move inland plus we sold at the right time at the height of it when pèople were doubling or quadrupling their money and also moving inland where they got a far superior property to the one they had.Occasionally we go down to Fuengirola and it's so sad to see shop and bars that are now closed.Sincerely wish you the best of luck in your move and search and you will find good advise on these forums but at the end of the day it's you who has to find your own comfort zone but inall honesty I know I am a foreigner in their country but we feel more at home where we live now than we ever did on the coast.It's so pleasing to walk down the street and feel part of the Spanish community something that we never felt on the coast.Also Brits who come out here for the winter have to be where there is English communities and some sort of English lifestyle because that's their comfort zone and they really don't know what they are missing.Don't know what its like now but July and August used to be an absolute nightmare for parking your car unless you were lucky enough to own a garage as a lot of the Spanish people from the inland cities all used to congregate on the coast.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

*ventas*

Just a small suggestion.If you decide when you are here if you are ever short of somethig to do and you want to explore away from the coast there is a book you can buy called Ventas by Bob Carrick,fifty five great places to eat.When we bought it we set a goal to eat in every one he suggested and even today will visit some of those ventas which are our favourites and it's one heck of a nice thing to do to get away from the costa.I suppose thats another reason why we moved inland as we felt more at home than it being just one long holiday on the coast.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Personally, I'd recommend researching the school that you want to send your children to before settling on an area to live (I am referring to international school here). 
When we moved over three years ago, our priority was school and access to airport for commuting. Once we'd got that sorted, we looked at areas more closely. If you are going to rent, then really it's not too much stress if you get the first home wrong - it's amazing how your initial idea of what you want changes when you've been here a while...
We are in Mijas (between Higueron and the pueblo) and love it. I'd not rule out moving 'down' nearer the coast in the future as I think it would benefit our children to have access to the trainline (they are teenagers now), but we do have a useful bus service they use. The school commute is simple and we share with another family to save costs and time. 
One advantage of being a bit further 'up' is views - we have stunning views of the coast looking west over fuengi and the mountains round to coin. Makes me glad to be alive every day when I open the blinds )


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We considered Fuengirola, Benalmadena when planning our move here but I must say I'm glad we decided to settle where our family has property, in a small quiet Spanish village on the coast between Marbella and Estepona. We were able to live in their house while we investigated various places, both seaside and inland, which was very helpful.
Whenever we've visited Fuengirola -there is an excellent small theatre there, the Salon de Varietes - it has seemed very Brit immigrant-populated, very touristy and rather loud and noisy. Our visits have been off-season so I guess it must be packed in high season.

All the towns from Marbella to Malaga are a bit like that although Lynn will rightly point out that there are some very pleasant residential areas in all of these towns. A friend lives in Benalmadena in an area far away from the touristy bar quarter which it seems has more than its fair share of drunken Brits in summer. 

Estepona is one of the most pleasant towns in the western CdS. It is quiet, is mainly Spanish - British and other immigrants seem to prefer the port area well away from the town centre - and has a lovely peaceful ambience. Summer tourism is mainly from Spanish families.

Well worth a visit...but everyone has their own choices and preferences.
Incidentally, whilst it is true that the CdS has many tourist spots those who look further can find villages and towns, some on the coast, that are still Spanish, as are of course Benalmadena etc. - it's just a different kind of 'Spanishness'.

After all, Blackpool, Margate and Bournemouth are British, aren't they?


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

soulboy said:


> Have to admit have a soft spot for Fuengirola.We bought our first house there nearly 18years ago and you could drive from Los Boliches to Benalmadena and it really was a nice drive before the mass building.At the end of the day if you don't speak Spanish you have to find a comfort zone to be happy.Don't know if you intend buying a property but in my honest opinion you'll get far more for your money Inland than you will on the coast.I know when we first came the wife took Spanish lessons.One she was interested and Two it was a way of socialising and Three she was bloody good but sadly even with speaking Spanish whatever store or shop you went into nine times out of ten somebody would speak to you in English so we took the decision to sell our house ans move inland plus we sold at the right time at the height of it when pèople were doubling or quadrupling their money and also moving inland where they got a far superior property to the one they had.Occasionally we go down to Fuengirola and it's so sad to see shop and bars that are now closed.Sincerely wish you the best of luck in your move and search and you will find good advise on these forums but at the end of the day it's you who has to find your own comfort zone but inall honesty I know I am a foreigner in their country but we feel more at home where we live now than we ever did on the coast.It's so pleasing to walk down the street and feel part of the Spanish community something that we never felt on the coast.Also Brits who come out here for the winter have to be where there is English communities and some sort of English lifestyle because that's their comfort zone and they really don't know what they are missing.Don't know what its like now but July and August used to be an absolute nightmare for parking your car unless you were lucky enough to own a garage as a lot of the Spanish people from the inland cities all used to congregate on the coast.


Thanks Soulboy,

Your comments are very much appreciated.

I have just been to Alhaurin de la Torre to see an estate and is much more Spanish and feels nice.

Whereabouts do you live inland?

Everyone I have spoken to in person who lives here send their children to Spanish schools, my son is three in November and is a serious consideration. I was set on an international school but now confused. Any thoughts people for me to digest?


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Lynn,

Thanks for your comments.

I am going to take a trip up near you this afternoon.

I just met an estate agent inland and she said if their was any place she would live closer to the coast it is where you live. 

Am I right in thinking you send your children to sunny view? How long does it take for the school run?

I must admit I am swaying away from living on the coast. A little inland to avoid the tourists and I am determined to learn spanish. How is your Spanish Lynn?

We will rent initially so will certainly enable us to learn what we want and what we don't want.

Ken


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Hi Lynn,
> 
> Thanks for your comments.
> 
> ...


The commute to Sunny View takes just over 15 minutes. Airport is roughly the same. It's probably the same to the British School in Benalmadena (I'd rate both these schools, and we have neighbours at both). Others send their kids to Spanish schools in Mijas and Benalmadena.

I signed up for lessons run by Mijas ayuntamiento and have got an intermediate proficiency, although when my daughter got her A* at GCSE this summer after only two and a half years of studying the language, it put my 'intermediate' in perspective!


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

lynn said:


> The commute to Sunny View takes just over 15 minutes. Airport is roughly the same. It's probably the same to the British School in Benalmadena (I'd rate both these schools, and we have neighbours at both). Others send their kids to Spanish schools in Mijas and Benalmadena.
> 
> I signed up for lessons run by Mijas ayuntamiento and have got an intermediate proficiency, although when my daughter got her A* at GCSE this summer after only two and a half years of studying the language, it put my 'intermediate' in perspective!


Thanks Lynn,

I am visiting Sunny View next week.

If you had a three year old would you consider sending your child to a Spanish school, just curious?

I was 100% certain I was going to send my little boy (Sebastian) to international school but I keep getting asked why. This is a long term move so don't intend returning to the UK.

I welcome your thoughts.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> We considered Fuengirola, Benalmadena when planning our move here but I must say I'm glad we decided to settle where our family has property, in a small quiet Spanish village on the coast between Marbella and Estepona. We were able to live in their house while we investigated various places, both seaside and inland, which was very helpful.
> Whenever we've visited Fuengirola -there is an excellent small theatre there, the Salon de Varietes - it has seemed very Brit immigrant-populated, very touristy and rather loud and noisy. Our visits have been off-season so I guess it must be packed in high season.
> 
> All the towns from Marbella to Malaga are a bit like that although Lynn will rightly point out that there are some very pleasant residential areas in all of these towns. A friend lives in Benalmadena in an area far away from the touristy bar quarter which it seems has more than its fair share of drunken Brits in summer.
> ...


Hi mrypg9,

Thanks for the message.

In all honesty I am not ruling out any area. If someone chucks something into the mix I will certainly go and check it out.

Admittedly I wanted to be close to the airport but the amount I would commute back to the UK would not warrant being on the doorstep.

I was planning on taking a trip down to the Marbella area in the next few days. Just to have a look around and to see what it is all about. 

I will certainly have a look around the area you mentioned, do feel free to let me know of any others area's worth considering in the area you live. 

Where is the best place to park in Marbella? Which is close to everything?

Thanks

Ken


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Thanks Lynn,
> 
> I am visiting Sunny View next week.
> 
> ...


Firstly, we didn't have a three year old, we had a 16,12 and 10 year old - definitely too old to be immersed into the Spanish education system. If I had?? At the time, I think I would have put them into the Spanish system. After three years here, I would do the opposite! 

In defence of my own personal view, I'd say that although I never intend to return to the UK, I now know that I can't categorically say that we will remain here. We might end up somewhere else in the world, and the likelihood is that we will be able to find an international school teaching the British curriculum... Secondly, there are s huge number of Spanish kids at Sunny View. The school is popular with Spanish alongside a number of different nationalities. 

In the UK we always sent our three to state schools. This is the first time we have paid for education, and whilst it is a major drain on our finances, I have to admit to really feeling we are getting good value for money. Having said that, the fees increase as the child progresses through the years, so it's important to know that you have the resources to pay for this for the duration of their education.


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

lynn said:


> Firstly, we didn't have a three year old, we had a 16,12 and 10 year old - definitely too old to be immersed into the Spanish education system. If I had?? At the time, I think I would have put them into the Spanish system. After three years here, I would do the opposite!
> 
> In defence of my own personal view, I'd say that although I never intend to return to the UK, I now know that I can't categorically say that we will remain here. We might end up somewhere else in the world, and the likelihood is that we will be able to find an international school teaching the British curriculum... Secondly, there are s huge number of Spanish kids at Sunny View. The school is popular with Spanish alongside a number of different nationalities.
> 
> In the UK we always sent our three to state schools. This is the first time we have paid for education, and whilst it is a major drain on our finances, I have to admit to really feeling we are getting good value for money. Having said that, the fees increase as the child progresses through the years, so it's important to know that you have the resources to pay for this for the duration of their education.


Your views are appreciated.

It does seem like good value for education in Spain. We pay £500 a month for nursery fees and is only two days per week.

Is there a place called Mijas pueblo? I can't find it on Tom Tom? Or higueron......help...lol


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

ahhh if you are considering that area then I can recommend Property Directors | Property to Rent in Spain | Long Term Rentals (being as you asked earlier)

They do cover the Alhaurin areas and know the areas very well too.

Ref schools, be aware that Spanish schools, while it will help with your childs Spanish, they are many years behind the UK education system, not so 'modern' and they won't be taught any English there (such as Language, Lit). I know many people that teach these subjects as extra-curricular. Also, a friend who lived here for 6mths, found the 2 schools her daughter tried were very 'old-school' - i.e. not a lot of hands on practical, a lot of writing, not very interactive or computerised as much as UK schools.

However the International schools are more so...


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Your views are appreciated.
> 
> It does seem like good value for education in Spain. We pay £500 a month for nursery fees and is only two days per week.
> 
> Is there a place called Mijas pueblo? I can't find it on Tom Tom? Or higueron......help...lol


If you come out of Benalmadena Pueblo the road leads you up to Mijas Pueblo past urbanizacion La Capellania which at one time was one of the most notorious urbs. on the costa where the infamous Wynn's bar was in the days before the extradition treaty to the UK but thats another story.Mijas is a pretty place but sadly it's geared for the tourists with the donkey taxi's and souvenir shops.Benalmadena I would not thank you for.Lived there.owned a bar there.so relieved when we moved.Of course you are going to get people recommending their own areas.Thats where they have made their homes and decided to live.Me personally would much prefer to live on the eastern side of Malaga as it's a lot prettier and more Spanish.My favourite places up there are La Heradura,Frigiliana and Torre Del Mar.Find them a lot nicer than places like El Faro,La Cala,Calahonda and even Estepona.As for schools don't have the faintest idea and I suppose we have been lucky not to have been in that position as getting the balance for children is a must do.If you are using an estate agent I hope you find the right one as some of them will tell you anything to get a sale as it's so much harder selling properties now.I know people won't agree with me but there is bargains to be had out there as with house prices dropping they have got to find a level.As I said best of luck in your search there is a home out there with your name written on it.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Thanks Soulboy,
> 
> Your comments are very much appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Your views are appreciated.
> 
> It does seem like good value for education in Spain. We pay £500 a month for nursery fees and is only two days per week.
> 
> Is there a place called Mijas pueblo? I can't find it on Tom Tom? Or higueron......help...lol


Exit 217 from the A7 leads you past a restaurant called Higueron (bit of a landmark) up to the village (pueblo) of Mijas. As has been mentioned, the pueblo itself is very pretty but touristy, but some of the residential urbanisations outside are lovely.


----------

